# Heating & Ventilation Jobs in NZ



## gemma-1982 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi

I am a UK Heating & Ventilation Engineer who wants to relocate to NZ with my wife to start a new and exciting life.

We want to go down the skilled visa option due to my trade but it seems impossible to get a job offer to kick this process off.

Does anyone have any advice to give as I understand NZ is crying out for tradesmen like me.

Thanks Very Much.
Paul and Gemma


----------

